# Ищу Д.Гарт Скерцо и Вальс Свет и тени для аккордеона



## Peter Stetsyuk (17 Ноя 2010)

Друзья, ищу ноты Д.Гарт Скерцо и Вальс Свет и тени для аккордеона! Помогите пожалуйста!


----------



## drunf (17 Ноя 2010)

Со "Скерцо" не помогу, а "Свет и тени" есть в нотном архиве, автор - Паоло Пиццигони.


----------



## Peter Stetsyuk (17 Ноя 2010)

drunf писал:


> а "Свет и тени" есть в нотном архиве, автор - Паоло Пиццигони.


Спасибо. Я просто автора не знал, поэтому не искал тут


----------



## Jupiter (18 Ноя 2010)

Peter Stetsyuk писал:


> Друзья, ищу ноты Д.Гарт Скерцо


Если я не ошибаюсь,то уже был запрос по Гарту. Ноты точно есть у кого то... Я пока не могу найти в своём компе..А ведь где то есть! НАШЁЛ! кУДА ПОСЛАТЬ ТО? я положил сюда: www.bajan.ru/gart.pdf


----------



## Peter Stetsyuk (18 Ноя 2010)

Спасибо большое!


----------



## Peter Stetsyuk (19 Ноя 2010)

А есть где нибудь аудио-запись Скерцо?


----------



## Jupiter (20 Ноя 2010)

Запись точно есть у профессора Сергея Найко,Красноярск. Попробуйте ему в "личку" написать. Кстати, за ноты надо его благодарить. Он мне прислал их с годик назад.


----------



## tv1000 (21 Ноя 2010)




----------



## Jupiter (22 Ноя 2010)

Это победитель Кубка Мира,конкурс был 23-25 октября,в Хорватии...


----------



## ankasapon (5 Дек 2012)

ноты которые прислал Jupiter вроде как не совсем сходятся с игрой Марича. не хватает текста за 27 сек. до конца


----------



## janme (26 Июн 2013)

____


----------

